# fort stewart



## hfuller88 (Nov 20, 2014)

MY dad and I are coming down to hunt December the 7th-11th. He was stationed there in the late 80s I'm sure a lot has changed since then, i was wondering if anyone had suggestions on areas or best way to get on hog/deer?


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Nov 20, 2014)

I dont think you will have an issue finding hogs. I was heading to a pond and had to slam my breaks yesterday morning before sun up because there were pigs runnin across the trail. I would have hit one with each tire, or at least the front two. Just make sure your all legit with hunting on post. Im not sure about the deer.


----------



## Bama B (Nov 21, 2014)

B23 and C17 has a lot of hogs. The woods have been hammered these last few months between hunting and military. Hunting has been good. Couple of things that have changed is paper work needed. If you plan to bow hunt you have to pre qualify at pass and permit and get a qualification card. If you plan to gun hunt the weapon has to be registered with the base. Pass and permit cannot do that. PM me if you need more info. I appreciate the what was said. but I dont consider my self an expert on Stewart. I am just lucky to have met some really good people and have been blessed to spend alot of time in the woods on Stewart. I would be happy to share what I have learned.


----------



## nick220 (Nov 25, 2014)

is there a camp ground on Fort Stewart ?


----------



## Bama B (Nov 25, 2014)

Bet the roads will be fun this week


----------



## Echo (Nov 25, 2014)

Bama B said:


> Bet the roads will be fun this week



I think about one more inch or so of rain and they'll be just about right. 

Are you hunting on Thursday, Bama?


----------



## RPolk (Nov 25, 2014)

Holcomb Pond Campground is on Post. It is on Hwy 144 on the way in to main post.


----------



## Bobby38ark (Nov 26, 2014)

Good advice on the hunting areas, just remember depending on the areas you hunt since you will still be in deer season too, you have to wear your orange.  Some areas are also archery only.  You will have to take the qualification test to archery hunt.  If bringing your guns to register, they do have a person that does it at pass and permit as well.  As far as the campgrounds, yes, Holbrook Pond is a great camping area, and cheap too.  Tent sites are 6.00 a day.


----------



## Bama B (Nov 26, 2014)

Yep. this evening and tomorrow morning. Need some meat for the freezer.


----------



## hfuller88 (Dec 3, 2014)

does anyone know if you can use muzzle loader in shotgun areas they use to say that and bow but since they changed website it just says shotgun also can you use buckshot?


----------



## hunterofopportunity (Dec 3, 2014)

you cannot use buckshot or possess it on your person or in your vehicle.now you can register your weapon at pass and permit,they have a person doing it while you wait.i asked him the other day about how long it takes he said around 10 min.if your form is complete.


----------



## Killinstuff (Dec 14, 2014)

How's the pressure been lately with deer season going on? I was thinking of heading down for 3 or 4 days around the 1st before work gets busy again and gas prices start going back up.


----------



## hfuller88 (Dec 15, 2014)

We went down last week didn't see but a few hunters they we're doing some serious training tho not a lot of areas open and game wardens everywhere or it seemed like it going from never getting checked to getting checked every time they had a shift change


----------



## Krm944 (Dec 15, 2014)

Any luck on the hog hunt??


----------



## hfuller88 (Dec 16, 2014)

Sign everywhere no hogs tho it was my first time so I was actually shocked at the amount of damage they can cause you always hear about it and thank people are crazy but they really can destroy and area


----------



## Bama B (Dec 16, 2014)

Sorry you guys did not get a hog. Yea they do a lot of damage. It will get worse after the first of the year when food gets scarce.  Hunting hogs gets a little better after deer season.


----------



## Killinstuff (Dec 24, 2014)

Be there Tuesday the 30th.  How are the roads? Are the creeks up? Standing water? Any units I should avoid? Nothing worse then coming around the corner and there's a couple tanks pointed at you. 

CJ


----------



## Bama B (Dec 24, 2014)

Was in C areas this morning. River is up and most of the branches and fire breaks flooded. Roads are sloppy and slick. Still raining now. Supposed to clear up end of this week. all C and A areas open next week. Half of E and F areas open. Hopefully it will dry up and cool off some.


----------



## Killinstuff (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks. I mostly hunt E and F. Might have to poke around in C this time down.


----------



## cfbjr4486 (Dec 28, 2014)

Sounds like I'll be getting my truck muddy tomorrow.


----------



## oldenred (Dec 28, 2014)

Yup, i'll be out there Wed-Mon next week.


----------



## Curtis (Jan 8, 2015)

Are the roads drying up any out there?  Anybody having any luck?


----------



## Bama B (Jan 8, 2015)

let you know in a couple of days. will be there this weekend


----------



## Bama B (Jan 10, 2015)

Well the roads are in decent shape, dry but a few bad spots.


----------



## tracker12 (Jan 10, 2015)

See any hogs on the trip.


----------



## Bama B (Jan 11, 2015)

A couple crossed in front of me. Lots of fresh rooting everywere


----------



## Tiger Creek Pantherw (Jan 25, 2015)

A BIG OLE THANKS to Huntingonthefly thanks for your insight and advice. Blast from the past wow saw a total of 37 hogs today got two good ones for the freezer hope you enjoyed those squirrels.


----------



## Tiger Creek Pantherw (Jan 25, 2015)

I know where ill be this weekend and what ill be doing catch the old white ghostif you can!


----------



## hpericht (Jan 29, 2015)

I might be headed out there tomorrow. Any reports on where the pigs are holding up?? Need to get at least one for the freezer before my wife has our baby...and yes I know theyre everywhere on Stewart!!


----------



## jmtaylor189 (Jan 29, 2015)

Just remember west of 119 is the high power area and that is where a lot of reports I've heard of came from.


----------



## Curtis (Feb 3, 2015)

A small group of us will be heading down to Ft. Stewart for our annual hunt.  We usually take 1 -3 pigs over a 3 day weekend.  Would love to up our total.  One of the guys has been coming for 5 years and has never scored - so would love to get him on one.  We know some of the areas, but as we only hunt it once a year, the conditions and patterns are always different.  Any updated advice is welcome.  Please send PM's if able. Several members here have been very helpful in the past and it is greatly appreciated.
Thanks--


----------



## Jungjager (Feb 6, 2015)

Just pcs'd to stewart from Germany. Anyone want to point me in right direction for accessing the hunt here? Saw 6 pigs the other night on 144 and it got me wishing TSA hadn't taken my rifle ammo out of my bag.


----------



## hpericht (Feb 10, 2015)

Jungjager, first thing you can do is check the website for Ft. Stewart hunting. http://www.stewart.army.mil/info/?id=448.

Then, go by the Pass and Permit office to get an idea of how the checking in and out of area process works. Ask them any questions you may have. 

Big thing is read the regs and then read them again. They are sticklers on Stewart about things but if you read and obey the regs then you shouldnt have a problem. As far as hog hunting this month all I can say is get out to the area early. Last weekend the only decent area open was E-5 and there were 14 PEOPLE checked into that area when I called at 9am. Needless to say I didnt go hunting that day. 

Hope this helps. I dont have tons of experience hunting Stewart but have read the regs and a lot of posts on here to get the knowledge I needed to hunt it. There is some good hunting out there but you just got to get out there, walk, walk, and walk. The deeper the better.


----------



## Bama B (Feb 10, 2015)

X2 On what Hpericht suggest. To add when on Stewart site print out regs. Keep copy in your truck. sometimes the regs are a little confusing. The wardens on Stewart are good guys. But because its federal land there always changing things. Couple of occasions the wardens were a little fuzzy on regs. Make sure you follow the gun regs to the T and always be aware were your at. What areas are open and closed. Its a great place to hunt full of all kind of game. Good luck


----------



## IFLY4U (Feb 13, 2015)

Our group will be at Ft Stewart 4-10 March for our annual hog hunt. Hope to see some of you all there. We will be staying at the post camp ground.
Gary


----------



## pajohn (Feb 14, 2015)

*Winter Escape*

Our group will be hunting from Mar 1st thru 6th also staying at campgrounds, weather last year was good hoping for the same and get on some hogs.


----------



## NealLauderman (Feb 14, 2015)

Our group will be there also.  1st thru 8th.


----------



## tugrivercopper (Feb 14, 2015)

i am in neal's crew as well, sure hope they open up some training areas by then, slim pickens right now


----------



## pajohn (Feb 15, 2015)

Hope we meet and get us some.


----------



## Bama B (Feb 15, 2015)

Hope you guys have some luck. A lot of areas were open this weekend. Good hog sign every were


----------

